# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Сетевая атака Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern

## sergs

Сетевая атака Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern
Время от времени КИС 2009 сообщает об этой атаке, предупреждая, что атакующий компьютер не заблокирован, так как его адрес поддельный.
На сколько опасна эта атака и нужно ли мне что-либо предпринять?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Numb

Если у вас нет на машине работающего SQL-сервера (MS SQL 2000 SP2 и более ранние версии), то нет. Это очень старинный червяк - http://www.viruslist.com/ru/viruslist.html?id=1701882

----------


## sergs

> Если у вас нет на машине работающего SQL-сервера (MS SQL 2000 SP2 и более ранние версии), то нет. Это очень старинный червяк - http://www.viruslist.com/ru/viruslist.html?id=1701882


Спасибо.

----------


## Gnot

Теперь вопрос - откуда идет эта атака? Из локальной сети?

----------


## OSSP2008

> откуда идет эта атака


от червя  :Wink:

----------


## Gnot

> от червя


Имею ввиду, как определить-где этот червь сидит -в нашей сети или извне?

----------


## pig

Так KIS же должен источник зафиксировать.

----------


## AndreiLarev

12.08.2010 9:40:59	Подозрительный	сетевая атака Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern	219.150.223.253

сегодня было сообщение, но в отчёте не нашёл.

----------


## pig

> 219.150.223.253


Китай  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

> Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern


Т.к. частенько всплывает:
Опасность представляет только для Microsoft SQL Server 2000 без патчей.
Net-Worm.Win32.Slammer

----------


## Alexey T

Я если у меня стоит Денвер, это страшно?
КIS2012 ничего не находит. :Sad:

----------

